# I found a poodle



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

underneath all Atticus' hair. How do you like his cut? 










His nose is turning brown again. It turned almost all the way black again this summer but I noticed it started fading already and it JUST turned fall


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

WOW what a cutie. This is a nice pretty head.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

lol! You found a nice looking poodle at that!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Love it - what a pretty head he has.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I love love love Atticus with a shaved face. <3 He's one of those rare toy poodles with an excellent head and face, I can't get enough of it. So cute!  He looks great, Michelle. Most toys around here are stumpy legged, bulgy eyed, weird looking little dogs with an underbite. More like shih-tzus than poodles. That's why I just love seeing a good looking toy!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

He's always adorable, and that nose is just perfect.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

awww, he's a gorgeous boy! That winter-nose is an ass tho hu! Paris' is fading more every year too. I still love 'em, poor pigment and all though! hehehehe


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! I was scared to shave his face this time because it looked really bad a couple months ago when it was shaved, like his face was smushed to a point. But after I shaved it I noticed his head really filled in and he didn't have his pointy puppy face anymore. I think I actually prefer this now, I might let it grow out to a teddy face in between grooms but not let it get as long as before. 

Fuzzy face and right after I shaved it. He looks completely different.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

What a sweet little face! Beautiful brown eyes!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He has a really pretty head. I love it shaved!! I always love pics of Atticus.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Atticus is handsome, as always. Love that little face!! Love it shaved, shows his expression so well! What a sweety.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

He is adorable! Love the shaved face on him!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Love the shaved face. He looks great!


----------

